
Atari 2600 analysis via Let's Play Solaris + Breaking Down "The Story of Mel" - Qwertystop
http://lparchive.org/Solaris/
======
Qwertystop
Saw this a bit ago, interesting.

First half is a playthrough of a quite finicky and fairly impressive-for-the-
system game (though, let's be fair, nearly anything but Pong on the 2600 is
impressive in some way).

Second half is an in-depth look at how 2600 coding works. See also:
Impressive. Highlights include: A debugger/disassembler that fits all of RAM
readably in less than a quarter of the window, the use of pixels as a unit of
time, and upside-down graphics as a speed hack.

Ends with a bit on The Story of Mel, the perspective of which I rather like.

